# while / until



## radical_edward (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo...
Frage eines newbie: das umwandeln einer while in eine until schleife scheint nur immer eine kleine Änderung zu erfordern....

while [$antw -lt 5 - a $ antw - gt 0]    zu    until[$antw -gt 5 - a $antw - lc0 ]
while[ $# -ne 0]    zu     until [$# -es ] .. vorausgesetzt das stimmt so.

kann man eine Regel aufstellen was sich zu was ändert oder stelle ich mir das gerade zu einfach vor


----------



## Laudian (21. Februar 2010)

Nach "man bash" findet sich da was zu.

Der Unterschied ist lediglich in der Verarbeitung des Exit-Status zu suchen ... also das Ergebnis, dass nach einem Durchlauf des Schleifeninhalts erzeugt wird.

In "while" Schleifen wird wiederholt, wenn der Exit-Status 0 ist ... also erfuellt.
in "until" Schleifen wird wiederholt, wenn der Exit ungleich 0 ist ...


----------

